# Fichier HOSTS



## Vladimok (25 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai savoir si dans un fichier HOSTS, il est possible d'utiliser ce type de commentaire dans la structure:

Merci

##
# Host Database
#
# localhost is used to configure the loopback interface
# when the system is booting.  Do not change this entry.
##
127.0.0.1    localhost

## Blocage Site 1
##
127.0.0.1 ...........

## Blocage Site 2
##
127.0.0.1 ............

255.255.255.255    broadcasthost
::1             localhost 
fe80::1%lo0    localhost


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2018)

Oui.


----------



## Vladimok (25 Septembre 2018)

Donc les lignes entres chaque commentaire sont bien actives ?


----------



## Locke (25 Septembre 2018)

Vladimok a dit:


> Donc les lignes entres chaque commentaire sont bien actives ?


Oui, puisque le signe # est comme sous le Basic l'équivalent de REM qui permet de donner des indications et ne sont pas prises en compte.


----------

